# Looking for a frame. Open ended.



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I know that this will get me in trouble  but I blame bikepacking.com. Those folks sent me an e-mail with a link to the Red Meadow Pass loop.
Red Meadow Pass Loop, Montana - BIKEPACKING.com
I rode through there on the TD last June and seeing their article with the tandem riders got me stoked. Boy I miss riding up there in Montana.

Anyway, my wife and I REALLY love to ride our road tandem. I picked up a cheap Chinese road tandem a few years back and almost immediately replaced every substandard component. It is now a rock solid ride and we thoroughly enjoy being out on it. My wife is visually impaired, so the tandem works wonders for us.

Simply, I am looking for a 29" frame that has couplers.
That's pretty much it.
I would prefer to stay away from a rear suspension but I do like the ECDM.

I will build up a second wheelset for road use so it will be a dual use tandem. Kill 2 birds with one stone.

Thoughts? Options?


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

bakerjw said:


> ...I will build up a second wheelset for road use so it will be a dual use tandem. Kill 2 birds with one stone.
> 
> Thoughts? Options?


We ride an ECdM and have two wheelsets; a Chris King/Mavic/2.4 Trailking set for singletrack and an inexpensive WTB/shimano pavement/gravel set. I do have to tweak the brake alignment and shifting each time we change but it works for us.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Two wheel sets is fine. Use rotor disc shims to adjust the rotor position so you don't need to touch the brake adjustment. The ECDM S&S looks very nice. You may be able to get Ventana to do a custom hardtail version but it probably wouldn't be worth the extra cost.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Another option is to get a frame retrofitted with S&S couplers

Bicycle Frame Repair Price List for R+E Cycles

I'm pretty sure there are others out there that will do it. I think most places will only do steel frames, not aluminum.

You could go high end and get an Black Sheep, Eriksen, Moots, Lynskey or Calfee?

I think Quiring might do a custom coupled tandem too that would likely be more reasonable.

Just a few ideas.


----------

